

Google Glass Demo Remixed With Google Ads - Skibb
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=_mRF0rBXIeg

======
aroch
If ads are introduced I would imagine they'd be a more ticker-tape styled
version of GMail's adword ads and not image ads because

1) Serving images takes significantly more bandwidth

2) People are already used to that style ad if they use GMail (which
presumably people with Glass do)

3) Nothing says effective advertisement like searing the words into your
subconscious

